

Adam Orth leaves Microsoft following 'always-on' console controversy - lladnar
http://www.theverge.com/2013/4/10/4210870/adam-orth-leaves-microsoft

======
biff
_Microsoft later issued a statement apologizing for Orth's tweet and
clarifying that he was not a company spokesperson._

Wish it could be left at that. People make mistakes sometimes.

Besides, if Microsoft's upcoming console ends up requiring always-on Internet,
it's not like there's going to be a particularly delightful way for them to
deliver this information.

